# [EVDL] New Academia.edu feature for EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dear EV members,


I wanted to tell the list about a new feature on Academia.edu.
Academia.edu launched 12 months ago and now helps 300,000 academics a
month answer the question 'who's researching what?' There are already
1,586 people on Academia.edu with Engineering as a research interest.


We have built a dedicated page on Academia.edu for the EV mailing list:


http://lists.academia.edu/See-members-of-EV


This page will show you fellow members already on Academia.edu. You
can see their papers, research interests, and other information.


Visit the link below, sign up with Academia.edu, and see who else from
EV is on Academia.edu.



http://lists.academia.edu/See-members-of-EV


Richard


Dr. Richard Price, post-doc, Philosophy Dept, Oxford University.
Founder of Academia.edu

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

